# VIP211Z Newbie questions



## Weimarman (Aug 26, 2014)

Bought a used VIP211z. No smartcard. I have 2 smartcards from previous dish receivers 311. All I get is the error code 019 "smart card not inserted", no matter which card I put in. Is this normal? Have not started my subscription to dish network yet. Is this a receiver problem or software? Thanks for any help.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Does a smart card number show in system info? It does need a SC to work and it cannot be transferred from another receiver. We can always sell you another SC.


----------



## Weimarman (Aug 26, 2014)

Shows all 0's for smart card #. I can't use one of my other cards for this receiver? I have to buy a new one? How much are they? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, you will need to buy a new SC as we cannot transfer a card to another receiver


----------



## ground_pounder (Aug 15, 2014)

Weimarman said:


> Bought a used VIP211z. No smartcard. I have 2 smartcards from previous dish receivers 311. All I get is the error code 019 "smart card not inserted", no matter which card I put in. Is this normal? Have not started my subscription to dish network yet. Is this a receiver problem or software? Thanks for any help.


next time ask the seller for the smart card number and receiver id rid number when buying used, you never know if the receiver was leased stolen or has money owed on it and if it's any of those then your really SOL cause dish won't actvate the box and your out of $$$!!!

iv'e seen the 211z for like 90.00 bucks new in the box. it's a bottom of the barrel receiver so it's cheap and it won't break the bank


----------

